# My beautiful sister in law :)



## MissCream (Jul 21, 2011)

She is laying on her back in this, is it just me or does her face look a little.. hmm for lack of better words, upside down?


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 21, 2011)

Her face looks okay, a little soft maybe.  The "upside down" sense is likely due to the lighting coming from the bottom right of the photo, so all the shadows flow up instead of down.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn! Your hot, your sister is hot, your sister-in-law is hot... Do hot chicks grow on trees out there or what? I'm moving to New Brunswick!


----------



## MissCream (Jul 21, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Her face looks okay, a little soft maybe.  The "upside down" sense is likely due to the lighting coming from the bottom right of the photo, so all the shadows flow up instead of down.



Makes sense! Soft? Really? Oh dear that is my worst nightmare! I'm OCD with soft images, they get deleted immediately!



Edit: I softened her skin with lens blur and a mask so maybe I went a bit too far?


----------



## MissCream (Jul 21, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> Damn! Your hot, your sister is hot, your sister-in-law is hot... Do hot chicks grow on trees out there or what? I'm moving to New Brunswick!



Bahahaha thanks! 

You might have to change your pants but we are cool too!!


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 21, 2011)

MissCream said:


> OrionsByte said:
> 
> 
> > Her face looks okay, a little soft maybe.  The "upside down" sense is likely due to the lighting coming from the bottom right of the photo, so all the shadows flow up instead of down.
> ...



I should have clicked the larger version.  Her eyes and lips are nice and sharp, but everything behind her eyes is soft due to the shallow DOF, which at first glance made the whole image look soft to me, just based on context.  I think it looks fine, I just should have looked closer to start with.  Sorry!


----------



## MissCream (Jul 21, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > OrionsByte said:
> ...



No problem! I had a mild heart attack but that's okay I have some great Canadian beer to treat it


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Her face looks okay, a little soft maybe.  The "upside down" sense is likely due to the lighting coming from the bottom right of the photo, so all the shadows flow up instead of down.



^^^ What he said! Diz-actly!!!

And yes, the lack of detail due to the blur mask is disconcerting. Very disconcerting to me; other people however, actually like a plasticized look on females; tastes differ from one person to another.


----------



## ghache (Jul 21, 2011)

MissCream said:


> OrionsByte said:
> 
> 
> > Her face looks okay, a little soft maybe. The "upside down" sense is likely due to the lighting coming from the bottom right of the photo, so all the shadows flow up instead of down.
> ...





Using blur to do skin smoothing might not be the best thing to do. It can be done at a certain level but for large areas like this its better to use a non-destructive technique that keep details to the skin instaid of removeing it.

You should try the skin smoothing technique i posted afew months ago. it will keep the skin details while smoothing light/shadows transitions


----------

